# DuckTales.Remastered.NTSC.XBOX360-COMPLEX



## FAST6191 (Nov 16, 2013)

*DuckTales.Remastered.NTSC.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
Region locked US only it seems, there was previously an XBLA release as *DuckTales.Remastered.XBLA.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*.

Disney were once noted for making good games and ducktales stood among their best, it got a remastered version earlier this year where it was released onto the XBLA service among others. There it was noted as an improved version of the original but not necessarily something that will set the world on fire in 2013.



*Video* Old XBLA footage.

*Boxart*



 
*NFO*

```
- C O M P L E X -
                                                                  ▐
 ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ █▄▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
 ▒▓████▀▀██▄  ░▒████▀▀███▄ ▓▒███▀▀███▀▀██▄ ▒▓███▀▀██▄▐█  ▒▓███▀▀██▄ ███▄    ▄█▄
 ▓█████  ███  ▒▓████  ████ ▓████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████  ███ ▐▓██▌  ▓██
 ▓█████       ▓█████  ████ ▒████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████      ▐▓██▌  ▐██▌
 ██████       ██████  ████ █████  ███  ███ █████ ▐██▌▐█  █████       ▀███  ██▀
 ██████       ▓█████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▀  ██  ▓████▀        ███▀█
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▓████  ▀▀▀▐█       ▄███  ▐█▄
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  █████  ███▐█  ███ ▓███▌  ██▓
 ▀█████▄▄███▀ ▀█████▄▄████ █████   ▄▄▄▄██▀ █████  █████▄▄███▐█▄▄███ ▐▓███ ▀█▀
 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀██▀▀▄▄▄▄▄
   ▓                                                                       ▀▓▀
     ▀ ▐                     P R E S E N T S   :                          ▄▐

                          DuckTales : Remastered

 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▒▄▄▄▄▄

         Region      : NTSC/U                Languages: English
     ▄   Size        : 1 DVD                 Genre    : Action         ▐
   ▐     Platform    : XBOX 360              Date     : 11/2013         ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                     ▐

  Release Info:                                                              ▀
  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

  DuckTales: Remastered is a hand-crafted, beautiful reimagining of one of the
  most iconic 8-bit titles. Go back to one of the golden ages of gaming, but
  now refined with a level of detail that will please the most hardened Disney
  or retro Capcom fan.


  Notes:
  ~~~~~~~

  Enjoy


     ▄                                                                    ▐
   ▐                      Enjoy This Fine COMPLEX Release               ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                 ▐▄ bmx!
```


----------



## Amber Lamps (Nov 17, 2013)

Good golly, Miss Molly.  Why?  Nothing beats the NES and GB originals.  I wonder how well it plays compared to the original.  There's some glitches the original had that they probably polished out.  It won't be the same.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Nov 17, 2013)

Meh, Castle of Illusions is better.


----------



## earlynovfan (Nov 17, 2013)

Amber Lamps said:


> Good golly, Miss Molly. Why? Nothing beats the NES and GB originals. I wonder how well it plays compared to the original. There's some glitches the original had that they probably polished out. It won't be the same.


 
I played through it once on PC (easy mode) and it's hella great! Great Soundtrack, controller support and voice acting! AND everything is nice and polished!


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 17, 2013)

Shame that it's bound to NTSC :c


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Nov 17, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Shame that it's bound to NTSC :c


Or get a computer and play it on that? It's released for PC as well~


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 17, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Or get a computer and play it on that? It's released for PC as well~


 
Yay RGH lol


----------



## Amber Lamps (Nov 17, 2013)

I got it on xbox 360 yesterday right after I posted this. Why the ISO is larger than the downloadable boggles the mind. However the game is okay. I'd rather play the 8bit version though. Some of the feel of the game is lost because they fixed some things and also I hate the dialogue you have to wait through. If I had to go take a shit I would hit pause, thnx.

That is a 16bit game though. This game was originally on 8bit. And snes didn't have this game, it was on nes and gameboy b&w original. I used to play the crap out of that game on b&w and I used to rent it a lot for NES. NES games were expensive like $50/ea for years.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 17, 2013)

Amber Lamps said:


> I got it on xbox 360 yesterday right after I posted this. Why the ISO is larger than the downloadable boggles the mind.


 
Padding probably.
Most likely padding.


----------



## roeln (Nov 18, 2015)

thanks very much


----------

